#ubuntu-java 2009-12-29
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> can someone comment on LP 491784 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491784 in openjdk-6 "Sound does not work with openjdk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491784
<JSeymour> G'day all.  Got a fresh (more-or-less) 9.10 Desktop install.  Want Java runtime & development.  There are *lots* of packages listed in Synaptic.  Which are recommended.  (I *think* I'd prefer Sun's stuff, but can be persuaded otherwise.)
<nthykier> JSeymour: A good alternative is openjdk6/icedtea
<JSeymour> nthykier: I installed the sun JDK.  All's well.  Thanks for the feedback, tho.
